# Old english sheep dog hally



## tonerob (Sep 23, 2010)

my ex partner while looking after my old english 
decided she would give her to a home/rescue centre/sell her 
hally the old english is black and white with brown eyes 5 and a half years old short to medium length coat 
last seen a couple of weeks ago at my ex's house in wakefield west yorkshire 
has anybody recently acuired one or do you know who has


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I hope you found your dog soon. Good luck!


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

How gut wrenching!! Did you tell the police? I'm pretty sure people aren't allowed to give away/sell someone else's dog!!
I hope she is returned to you! And, if you do find the person who has her and they want money for her (either to just be awkward, get back they money they've spent on her for food and such or even get back what they may have spent to buy her) then don't do it. Tell them you will call the police, and if they still don't then get the police involved because technically they have stolen property and they have no rights over her.


----------



## tonerob (Sep 23, 2010)

the police dont want to know 
they say its domestic and civil, i am seeing my solicitor tomorrow who has the contract with the ownership of hally in it so when i have that i can go back to the police and get them to visit the ex and find out what she has done with hally 
my solicitor and a solicitor who specialises in dog matters say its theft and the police are just wanting an easy life and dont think its importanet enough i would like to see how they tackle it if it happened to one of them


----------

